# How to start playing Warhammer40K



## DARK_KNIGHT (Jun 4, 2007)

Im thinking of starting playing warhammer40K. How do you get started? What army should I pick?


----------



## fantasy noob (Jun 4, 2007)

i didnt know this until like a day ago but its like a game with little dolls and stuff haha i thought it was just a vedio game hmm...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 4, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I'm having a mate who _owns _a forum about all those things. Go to www.dicetroll.com; if them lads can't help you, no one can.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jun 9, 2007)

check that link mate


----------



## Dexter (Jul 13, 2007)

DARK_KNIGHT said:


> Im thinking of starting playing warhammer40K. How do you get started? What army should I pick?


 
When I started, I was concerned about a couple of things. First was cost. Playing with 1000+ point armies can get expensive depending on how you go about it. I looked at all the miniatures and noticed that some armies had more plastic models than others. The Eldar minis, at least at that time (I'm not sure if this is still the case), were mostly cast metal. Plastic is not nearly as expensive as cast metal, so I avoided the Eldar. Same goes for the Imperial Guard.

My next concern was the dreaded learning curve. I wanted an army that was fairly easy to play. The last thing I wanted was to spend alot of money and not enjoy the army I picked.

Space Marines fit the bill. They don't have the big hitters of many of the other armies, but they enjoy being arguably the most flexible army on the table. A single Space Marine army can move from shooting to hand-to-hand with little or no loss of effectiveness. Most other armies are made up of specialists and need to be able to pick and choose or suffer disadvantages.

All the armies are good if played by good players and none of the armies are good if played poorly, but IMHO the Space Marines are the most forgiving army available. For extra flavor pick a Chapter like the Dark Angels, Space Wolves, or Blood Angels.


----------

